

Story of universe : is it possible? Would appreciate your response - nitinkhanna

As I was thinking about Universe and read about the plank time concept - a thought started troubling me. Is possible that universe is still in its infancy. Is it possible that the core is still in early infancy while the periphery where we live in has aged? This way we still observe constellations and stars moving away from us which according to us is something which happened during the early stages of the universe.<p>What are your thoughts on this. Do you know of any text which I can refer to pursue more research on this subject.
======
factoryron
That idea has been postulated, that the cosmological constant changes over
large distances (which would affect our view of things over time).also, time
itself may be something we interpret but might not play into the math of
physics. I forget who wrote it but there was a paper showing the math works
out better if you take time out if the equation. Scientific American magazine
runs these kinds of stories, might be a good place to start

------
sixtofour
Hopefully somebody knowledgeable in these questions will speak up.

I am not knowledgeable. Here is where I might start if I had your questions:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmology> Read the page and follow the links
outward, according to your questions and interests.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Portals#Natura...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Portals#Natural_and_physical_sciences)

Good luck. Report back when you have an answer. :)

